
Paradox of tolerance - aaronbrethorst
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance
======
fabatka
I think people would benefit a lot from learning just elementary evolutionary
game theory. I think it really helps understand some of the mechanics of
society (e.g. international politics).

Perhaps it could be even interesting to say, high schoolers, as it doesn't
really need much formal mathematics, but still implicitly teaches some
analytical skills.

